# Gangnam Style



## SeaBreeze (Jan 24, 2014)

My #2 son...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2014)

He's beautiful!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks Phil!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 24, 2014)

He's a very photogenic puddy tat...is he part Russian Blue?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks Ozarkgal!   He's the color of a Russian Blue, but he's a Manx.  He has no tail at all, the little puff that shows there is all fur that just gets pushed up from him sitting down.  Me and hubby joke all the time that he loves to sit that way, because he only has half a spine.  Sometimes he's folded up like a taco shell, lol.


----------

